# Lastest turningz.....



## SDB777 (Aug 13, 2011)

Made some Eastern Red Cedar pens this morning. After all, the thunderbangers that went through last night made the thought of firing up the bandsaw mill not so entertaining. Hobby sawyer = not getting covered in mud and trying to explain it to the wife!

Anyway, the lathe is a nice dry place to play after having some coffee!












Trying to get away from the super slick-shiny finishes I've been doing lately and get back to something that looks more like a piece of purty wood!



Thanks for looking!
Scott B


----------



## zacker (Feb 8, 2012)

nice pens... 
I have some..I think its cheery burl?? not sure, its been so long since i got it i forgot..lol but, its drying and will be pens one day! Cant wait to turn them. Also been doing more turning tool making than actuall turning..lol and collecting wood from my woods. Found a nice sized chunk of Spalted maple and a bunch of Ambrosia maple, two pieces that are going to the mill to make slabs for a coffee table and a 8 x 6 beam for a mantle. Just got a 16" x 6' hunk of Hickory this weekend too. Lotsa wood, not much time.


----------



## swift4me (Feb 9, 2012)

Very nice pens. I too like the finish like that. I'm not a pen guy, but on my waterfowl calls I really like a softer finish, despite the toughness of CA and others. Always a trade off I guess. I finally checked out your website and I'm jealous of that milling setup. I could make good use of that thing on some big chestnuts, French oak, birch and cherry.

I finaly bought a decent sized bandsaw so at lest cutting my own blanks from found wood is a little less dangerous.
Good job.

Pete


----------



## zacker (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey Scott, I just looked at your site. 
Are the pen blanks listed there still in stock? Also, i love the walnut slabs... great pricing too....wow! 
Wish I lived a little closer though.. CT to AR would take me awhile...lol but if you still have those blanks id be interested in getting a few... also, do you ever cut bowl blanks? say 10" or 12" square x 3 or 4" tall? Thanks!


----------

